# anyone use



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Petplanet.co.uk? They seem to have really good reviews. Was looking at their rabbit hutches and runs. Good prices and seem to be good quality. 
Just wondered if anyones used them before i order anything xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I buy a few things from there every now and again.
Not bought any hutches from there, they seem a bit overpriced/ too small.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok thanks. Is there anywhere u recommend online? I know its better to view hutches ect but i want a new bigger one and i have a limited choice in town and getting to the city is a nightmare xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have spoken to petplanet before about their hutches, unfortunately their finding it hard to source good quality large hutches.

the large trixie runs are very good solid and secure I think I got mine from them a few years back

Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale

But I think they might be a little cheaper on ebay now.

I would buy a small shed or a wendy house if you have the space. you get much better value for money and the space is much easier to clean


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

gem88 said:


> Ok thanks. Is there anywhere u recommend online?


have just brought a new guinea pig hutch with run from zooplus. they have a great range and the prices seem reasonable too, compared to some other sites I looked at.

Hutches with Runs: Free P&P at zooplus on orders £19 or more!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv just bought 2 huge rabbit hutches from 'the rabbit hutch company' online. They have lovely big hutches that come flat pack, but are really sturdy when put together


----------

